# Stanley Cup



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Who is going to win the cup this year? Im going for Coloradoof course but I have the feeling that it will be Detroit.

GO AVS!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

The Fighting Sioux :lol: :lol:


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Check this video out....he's not in the playoffs but oh well...Go Devils :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

hockey is still happening????


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Go Wings!

It's not looking good today... The game has had some good action, but for the most part it's a game.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought they were still on strike???? wtf


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Whoever wins the tampa bay, ottowa series has a good chance


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Alexander Ovechkin....all you can say is WOW....I haven't seen moves like that since.......Well, I played hockey at FNH!!!!Yah baby......
He is officially my new favorite player!! The goal he scores on his back and sliding away is amazing!!!

As for teams...Go Avies....


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i have to go with the avalanche. always been my favorite team

lets go avs lets go :beer: :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Right on men, right on!!! Kind of disapointed though, I was at game four last night in Denver and they let me down. Oh well guess we'll have to do it in Dallas!!! 
GO AVS!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

well looks like the avs got swept for the first time in their history in colorado. and they got swept bad too  only scored 4 goals the hole series. sad sad day


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A very sad day. Oh well though if any team was going to beat them at least it was the ducks. I hope Joe and Rob come back next year, I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ovechkin....WOW!What a video.He reminds me a lot of Bobby Orr the way he handles the puck.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The one where he is sliding on his back and has his stick over his head and puts it in has to be the best goal of the year. And he is only a rookie.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

DAMN HOCKEY IS OVER!!!!!! I don 't know what i'll do until the NHL starts up again.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i suggest fishing and hunting


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Great season, playoffs and game 7. I love the new rules. With the new, talented crop of young guns, the next few years should be fun and interesting.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

870, no worries, I think they start up next week again.

seems like that season goes on year round................

thank god espn didn't pick up their contract, been a nice year without it on one of the greatest channels cableone has to offer, of course with outdoor channel ranking #1.

although I did follow the finals just to see the hometown boy Cullen, seems like a class A act guy.


----------

